# Update on Storm Central - A Team



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I know I have not been on in awhile, there are so many things going on with work and personal.. I did get a new puppy ( a rottweiler pup) but I wanted to update everyone on Pat.

Today my son Ryan and I headed down to Pat's house to help her and Stan out. Some of you already know on here I have a special love for Mona Lisa - so I took her home with me and I will be loving her while Pat is rebuilding. So for now I have 2 maltese, 1 Chi and 1 rottie pup (9 weeks) and 1 cat. I was also able to find Mamma Mia a home as well. 

Pat is staying in her development with her 4 fluffs in a friends home that has a generator and Stan is staying at the house.

Her beautiful deck was uplifted in the corner and for those of you on facebook Pat posted a pic of us where we decorated that corner with furniture from the house that was wet, we placed a couch, some chairs, the bar and some flowers and had a glass of wine. Stans man cave, and the first floor were filled with water - basically she will have to gut the downstairs.

We worked to remove the mud from the floors and Pat of course had her usual wonderful sense of humor back (thankfully) and we did laugh. My son is amazing and was right there to help with anything that needs to be done (btw my son Ryan is going into the Army Feb 4th an amazing boy he is).

Is so sad to see all the devestation down there, all the neighbors with all their househould items at the curb - although I got hit with the storm with no power for 5 days and trees down it is nothing compared to by here. Pat and I even laughed because the dog house "WE" assembled before the summer was still in one piece -

I will be going back tomorrow with my boyfriend and my son to take the furniture to the curb and assist her in any way that we can especially with the mud in the house.

Pat's house was always someplace I could go and relax - Pat is one special lady - Her father has NO idea if his home is even standing as his house is in Long Beach Island and he can not go back for about 5 more days to find out - yet he was at Pats today scooping mud, acting as if all is good - I know where pat gets it from now.

Pat has limited internet access but I want to let you all know she is ok (as ok can be in this situation) and any messages, huggs etc you want to get to her I would be happy to send to her from you.

I am so very lucky to have Pat as my friend. Pat and I met here on SM and she is one special lady - she has brought so much to my life and I am so thankful that she is OK. I will continue to help her until all is done!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you are there to give support to pat. I know it is hard as i went thru Hugo in charleston years ago and still cant stand the smell of pine. The fact that Pat is trying to keep a happy face going is not always a good thing. Do you happen to know if she has ... well for lack of a better term....cried? Her whole life ahs been turned upside down and a good cry will help her alot to release stress. Give her a big hug for me and let her know we all are here for her if she needs us.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Linda, thanks for the update. You are a very special friend! Please let us know how (not if) we can help. If there are things Pat needs could we buy them and send to you? Or gift cards to stores where she can purchase the stuff she needs immediately like cleaning supplies, paper goods, etc. If Pat could use make use of them and if someone could meet me in the White Plains area, she can have my generator and dehumidifier for as long as she needs them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I've been keeping up with you on FB and I'm so glad that you're OK and that your house is OK. No power isn't fun -- but it could be a lot worse.

It's so wonderful that you and your son are helping Pat. Stan is just sooooooooooooo stubborn. He really shouldn't be staying in the house and he knows it.

I'm so glad that Pat has a place to stay and also am so happy that you have Mona Lisa and that you were able to find a place for Mama Mia to stay.

If there is anything you need or that Pat's far away SM friends can help with, please let us know. 

And please stay safe. A new Rottie puppy -- you're crazy, gf!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Linda, thank you so much for being such a wonderful friend to Pat. I know it means the world to her to have you there lifting her spirits. Please give her my love and let her know that she is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a good friend you are! It's wonderful to have someone to help you in troubled times and to laugh with! Please tell Pat , like Mary said, if there is anything she needs , just whistle! It's great that you're helping out with Mona Lisa and Mama Mia, I'm sure that is a big load off of Pat's shoulders. Congratulations on your new puppy!! You now have a personal protector!!!I love Rotties!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Linda, thanks for the update. You are a very special friend! Please let us know how (not if) we can help. If there are things Pat needs could we buy them and send to you? Or gift cards to stores where she can purchase the stuff she needs immediately like cleaning supplies, paper goods, etc. If Pat could use make use of them and if someone could meet me in the White Plains area, she can have my generator and dehumidifier for as long as she needs them.


Linda, thank you for helping Pat. Mary asked exactly what was on my mind. Please let us know how we can help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Linda, Pat is very blessed to have you as her friend. Please send her our love and let her know we are here if she needs anything.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Pat has someone close by that can help. We're all so far apart ,distance wise but luckily we do have a few folks close by if we need them. Even though we're far away, if we can do anything,let us know...
I'm so glad you could take Pat's babies so she can still see them,I know it means a lot to her... Let me know if she needs help with the other fluffies. The maltese I was goin gto be picking up in SC ,is going to be adopted by the folks who took her in and happily ,she's not pregnant so no worries about her possibly having any huge mixed bred pups that could endanger her...
She was going into heat so they got her just in time...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the update, Linda. From the very first time I came to SM I saw that Pat and the A Team were very special. Her joy in living is an inspiration. I know that she will have lots of help rebuilding, because people love her for the joy she brings. If I were anywhere close, I would bring cupcakes and help. Tell Pat that as many people love her as Ava has followers on FB....that is a LOT>


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Linda it's wonderful that you and your son were there to help Pat. That must have made her day, she must have been so happy to see you....and that you are taking care of Mona Lisa and also found a home for Momma. Yes, let us know how we can help you and or Pat. I'm glad she's back in her neighborhood and doing something to get back to normal, I'm sure that makes her feel better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda as Marie always says you are a EARTH ANGEL
I know Pat needed you and you have a heart of gold to be there for her.
I have been praying for Pat and for Stan, I'm glad Pat is staying at her neighbors, sometimes being apart is the best at times like that.
PLEASE GIVE PAT MANY HUGS FROM ME.
I'm sure Pat has peace of mind knowing Mona Lisa and her mom have a home to go to.
Linda let us know how we can help


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - you are an absolute Godsend. rayer: Really.:thumbsup: I think we were all so worried when we saw Pat's posts the other day. Pat is NEVER down like that and always takes a positive spin on things. Though hard to think of a positive one on this whole storm...yet, there you two were with your glasses of wine. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: You made such a big difference for her. I know there is no way to ever thank you enough for helping Pat out. I just have to marvel that once again, because of SM, a major connection between members was made that transcends other friends and sometimes even family and makes a huge difference in one's life. This is truly the heart of SM.:heart:

We're all here at the ready to help Pat out. I've already been working on some ways for us to join in helping her. Your being "on the ground" will help a lot to let us know some of her needs. A huge :ThankYou: to you and your son and BF. :chili: Glad that your house didn't sustain damage too.:aktion033:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Linda - you are an absolute Godsend. rayer: Really.:thumbsup: I think we were all so worried when we saw Pat's posts the other day. Pat is NEVER down like that and always takes a positive spin on things. Though hard to think of a positive one on this whole storm...yet, there you two were with your glasses of wine. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: You made such a big difference for her. I know there is no way to ever thank you enough for helping Pat out. I just have to marvel that once again, because of SM, a major connection between members was made that transcends other friends and sometimes even family and makes a huge difference in one's life. This is truly the heart of SM.:heart:
> 
> We're all here at the ready to help Pat out. I've already been working on some ways for us to join in helping her. Your being "on the ground" will help a lot to let us know some of her needs. A huge :ThankYou: to you and your son and BF. :chili: Glad that your house didn't sustain damage too.:aktion033:


 When I saw Pat's post on FB yesterday I immeditely called her (i have been texting her through the storm) and went into action to help her -as I knew she had not been home yet to clean - and start.

I do not like to talk about Pat or talk for her ...but she is overwhelmed and yes Stan is stubborn - so it makes to job of cleaning up harder. If anyone wants to send anything to Pat feel free to send to me and I can get it over to her (she is getting mail there tho). 

Yes, SM is an amazing place and great frienships were formed - Pat and I clicked just as I have clicked with many others - I am so lucky to have an SM buddy 25 minutes away from me. I even got my Casssidy via friendships here on SM and connections.

I will be going there around 9 this morning and will update everyoone when I return.

I believe Pat said she was getting a generator today (funny how many times yesterday we went to go plug things in and then laughed).


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

_I just spoke with Pat and told her how all of you are concerned and send hugs, prayers and are thinking of her. I told her how everyone wants to help her and what can they do. Since she will have to replace ALL her belongings, furniture etc (her insurance and FEMA will not cover personal items) a Visa gift card would be perfect - this way when things are clean up and she has to purchase items for the house she will have that to help her out. If there is anyone on here that can organize this that would be great. Please keep me posted._

_Pat is unable to get onto SM because she only has her phone....._


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> _I just spoke with Pat and told her how all of you are concerned and send hugs, prayers and are thinking of her. I told her how everyone wants to help her and what can they do. Since she will have to replace ALL her belongings, furniture etc (her insurance and FEMA will not cover personal items) a Visa gift card would be perfect - this way when things are clean up and she has to purchase items for the house she will have that to help her out. If there is anyone on here that can organize this that would be great. Please keep me posted._
> 
> _Pat is unable to get onto SM because she only has her phone....._


Thanks, Linda. We will do that. We were thinking of putting money into a PayPal account for her to use as needed but if you think that gift card/cards are best we can do that. I can't get over that she has mail. I've gotten one piece of mail a day since Monday. It feels so weird so I would have thought it was worse down there :w00t:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Linda for helping Pat! My question is - where are the professional water extractors? Are they all busy? I think the insurance should be taking care of this! Make sure Pat gets photos of all the damage!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Linda, you are an amazing person, as are your son and BF! Please send Pat a hug for me and let her know I'm thinking of her.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Pat has taken MANY photos and as far as the professional people - there are TONS of people in the same situation so I am sure they are overwhelmed right now. Right now we are just trying to get everything out of the lower level and clean up the mud and then from there I would assume its up to the professionals due to mold etc.

I will find out if Pat has a PayPal account and let you all know when I get back later today.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad Pat has a great support system. I saw Pat's Facebook pictures, it is so sad to see her house like that. Please let us know what we can do to help out. Pat and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much Linda for helping out our dear Pat.. @ Sue, count me in as one who would like to contribute to help her get what she needs..:wub: Pat did contact me and said she was staying with a friend in her neighborhood who has a generator...thanks to you, Linda, she is in better spirits..she needs all the support she can get!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> Pat has taken MANY photos and as far as the professional people - there are TONS of people in the same situation so I am sure they are overwhelmed right now. Right now we are just trying to get everything out of the lower level and clean up the mud and then from there I would assume its up to the professionals due to mold etc.
> 
> I will find out if Pat has a PayPal account and let you all know when I get back later today.


Thanks, Linda. PayPal is so very easy and if it goes right to her via personal/gift than they don't take the fees out and she doesn't have to keep track of a bunch of cards and can put PayPal into her bank account or use ordering online. The Visa cards usually charge a fee to purchase them too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Linda, thank you from all of us! We feel Pat is in good hands and apparently very busy, hard-working hands. Kudos to you, BF & son----my heart is bursting w/thanks. 

I also want to be a part of whatever happens to help Pat. It is the best I can do from here so far away. I wish my hands were closer, but I am not sure how much good I could do even if I were there---I would probably just be crying. Life is so unpredictable and harm & sadness come to each of us if we live long enough. There are days that are unbearable & then some small thing happens (like unexpected help from someplace) and our spirits soar! We realize afresh that "life is indeed good." May God use this to help Pat feel that.
Give Pat ALL of our love.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a great idea! What a caring and genuinely GOOD group of people SM is full of... :heart:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Linda, how did today go at Pat's house? Is she making progress? Did all the furniture get moved out? I thought about all of you all day today and wish I could be there to help. Thank you to you, your son and your boyfriend for being there for Pat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Linda, how did today go at Pat's house? Is she making progress? Did all the furniture get moved out? I thought about all of you all day today and wish I could be there to help. Thank you to you, your son and your boyfriend for being there for Pat!


Mary - Linda posted under a newer thread, photos and info about what went on at Pat's today. It's http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/123083-pictures-pats-today.html


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thanks Linda*

What a blessing you are for pat and Stan. I am so glad she has someone like you! I am praying everyone has a friend to help them out. 

Pat, I am grateful that you and Stan evacuated when you did! Also thankful you are ok. Things can be fixed or replaced...in time, your home will be beautiful with all new living room furniture. God bless you and keep safe. I hope this next storm is nothing to speak of. Hugs my friend. Keep safe.


----------

